# Tires for 09 GMC Z71



## specks&ducks (Nov 9, 2010)

I know there are lots of tire nuts on this forum so I need some input. I've run BFG AT KO's for many years and get about 60k out of them. It is time for a new set but I would like to consider something else. I'm running 285/17's right now and that seems to be kind of an odd size as I have not found hardly any in that size. Any brand suggestions?


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Toyo open Country

Nitto Terra Grappler

Both have been good tires. 

Ill be getting my next set soon in a 35-13.5-20


----------



## ROCKSPRINGS HUNTER (Dec 14, 2008)

I tried out the Cooper Zeon. I have 30K on these bad boys they have a little wear but i know i can get another 30K easy. There all-terrain. good in the rain and mud. Dont have anything bad to say about them


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*all day long*

19253946
LT285/70R17/8 BFG BW KO A/T T/A 121R 0 

$286.68

$1,146.72​
Disposal
Tire disposal 

$3.00

$12.00​
Mount/Balance
Mount/Balance roadforce 

$17.50

$70.00​
More Items...Alignment (front end Alignment) - $79.95Disposal (Tire disposal) - $3.00 (1 Per Item)Mount/Balance (Mount/Balance roadforce) - $17.50 (1 Per Item)Tire warranty (Road hazard (no z-rated)) - $149.95

Get a "Strait" deal on Tires at Cavender Chevrolet today.​
Sub Total:

$1,228.72

Parts Taxes:

$77.40

Total:​
$1,306.12


----------



## Fordzilla06 (Oct 14, 2010)

Got 65k on my Nitto Mud Grapplers, meanest looking tire on the market, a bit noisy but hold up well for a mud tire.


----------



## Claybird (Jan 15, 2007)

I know it's not an A/T tire, but I switched from the BFG A/T KO just like you to the Michelin LTX MS2. I've never had an issue with getting stuck, the ride is night and day better and fuel mileage went up slightly.

The ride alone was worth it for me and unless you are offroad on a pretty consistent basis I would say look into it


----------



## WoundedMinnow (Oct 11, 2011)

Goodyear wrangler all-terrain, They are great in the sand and wear very evenly also discount has them for a fair price. I had nitto terra grapplers, soft rubber and wear uneven wasn't happy with them at all. I had these on 06GMC z71


----------



## Claybird (Jan 15, 2007)

On my old truck (99 Z71) I went through the BFG AT's, the Goodyear AT's, and the Michelins. The Michelins were the best all around hands down for ride and performance. The BFG's did the best off road, but the Michelins were the best all around. The Goodyears had better ride, wear, and lasted longer than the BFG's.

I'm just sold on the ride of the Michelins. Never been stuck with them either.


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

Claybird said:


> On my old truck (99 Z71) I went through the BFG AT's, the Goodyear AT's, and the Michelins. The Michelins were the best all around hands down for ride and performance. The BFG's did the best off road, but the Michelins were the best all around. The Goodyears had better ride, wear, and lasted longer than the BFG's.
> 
> I'm just sold on the ride of the Michelins. Never been stuck with them either.


I got over 80k out of a set of Michelins on my 97 z71 and bet they would have gone to 100k. Best riding and wearing tire ever. Be sure to install some high end shocks with new tires and they will last longer.


----------



## Supergas (Nov 30, 2004)

*Tires*

I took the Goodyear Wranglers AT's that came on my 07 GMC Sierra Z71 off after 25000 miles due to horrible ride... Went with Bridgestone Revo's & they are Ok, but :

On my 03 Tahoe Z71 I bought Yokohama Geolander AT at the suggestion of my buddy.. he has run them on his diesel excursion for 70,000 miles and loves them. BTW, he was a devout Michelin man, but after 3 blowouts he tried the Yokohama's & will not use anything else...

Nor will I.. I really like the tire, good AT tread, good in the mud & sand, very smooth on the highway & stick like glue in the rain... Plus they were a bunch cheaper than the BFG or Michelin at Discount Tire...

Both trucks use a 265/70-17 which is the factory size tire for the Z71 Option...

Good luck,

SG


----------



## louie870 (Apr 20, 2011)

Supergas said:


> I took the Goodyear Wranglers AT's that came on my 07 GMC Sierra Z71 off after 25000 miles due to horrible ride... Went with Bridgestone Revo's & they are Ok, but :
> 
> On my 03 Tahoe Z71 I bought Yokohama Geolander AT at the suggestion of my buddy.. he has run them on his diesel excursion for 70,000 miles and loves them. BTW, he was a devout Michelin man, but after 3 blowouts he tried the Yokohama's & will not use anything else...
> 
> ...


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

Supergas said:


> I took the Goodyear Wranglers AT's that came on my 07 GMC Sierra Z71 off after 25000 miles due to horrible ride... Went with Bridgestone Revo's & they are Ok, but :
> 
> On my 03 Tahoe Z71 I bought Yokohama Geolander AT at the suggestion of my buddy.. he has run them on his diesel excursion for 70,000 miles and loves them. BTW, he was a devout Michelin man, but after 3 blowouts he tried the Yokohama's & will not use anything else...
> 
> ...


I bought a set of Yokohama Geolander ATs about 11K miles ago and love them. They are not the first set of Geolanders that I have had. Put a set of the HT 051s on my wife's Trooper years ago and they held the road like they were glued to it even in the heaviest rain.

I've had Nitto Terra Grapplers and General AT2s before and liked both. The Geolanders seem to be a bit better.

The Michelins are great tires, but a bit pricey.


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

Galveston Yankee said:


> I bought a set of Yokohama Geolander ATs about 11K miles ago and love them. They are not the first set of Geolanders that I have had. Put a set of the HT 051s on my wife's Trooper years ago and they held the road like they were glued to it even in the heaviest rain.
> 
> I've had Nitto Terra Grapplers and General AT2s before and liked both. The Geolanders seem to be a bit better.
> 
> The Michelins are great tires, but a bit pricey.


I bought a set of Yokohams's for the wifes Jeep Liberty and they only lasted 30k before they were bald.


----------



## FLAT FISHY (Jun 22, 2006)

COOPER ATP at Discount Tire..its E rated and made in the USA not Thialand ,,,got em on a 1/2 ton and a 3/4 ton... rides a little stiff but its a heck of a tire


----------

